# laying frame on a mk4



## yostuhfoo (Apr 30, 2004)

i need suggestions/answers... because i believe i did everything to my car in order to be on the ground but *the passenger side is a solid half inch higher than the driver side.* (21 1/8 vs. 21 3/4)

i'm running the newer style mason tech front struts with 034 motorsports street density audi 90 bushings.

notched passenger side for the axle

notched both sides for the tie rods

cut the subframe to clear the control arms

bent the pinch welds flat

the control arms are seriously almost on the ground on both sides, like maybe an 1/8 inch from the ground... but yet the passenger side is a half inch higher. i checked to make sure the axle isnt hitting the notch and its not.

i cant really tell... but it looks like the subframe right under where the dog bone mount is located is on the floor... is that possible? i just dont understand why the passenger side is higher... its annoying lol.

any help is appreciated. thanks

while i did all this to my car, i put in brand new r32 control arm bushings... could those be holding me up? i just dont understand why the passenger side is higher


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

wheels/tire specs?

before my subframe behind the dogbone got ground off it used to lay and only the driver's side would lay with it, like a teeter totter


----------



## yostuhfoo (Apr 30, 2004)

17x9 et15 205/45 falken 512 up front

as i pulled into a parking space, i aired out today and u can hear something scrapes the ground.... its not my control arms because i tell they are barelyyyy off the ground.

i dont really care to be on the ground... i just want both sides of my car to be even. the gap between the control arm and the ground are about the same on both sides, yet you can see a half inch more tire on my passenger side


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

wooahhhh you bought your old car back?


----------



## yostuhfoo (Apr 30, 2004)

what? no lol.


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

Trippin out. This is Randy?


----------



## yostuhfoo (Apr 30, 2004)

yeah, who are you?

if your talking about the silver mk4, mike still owns that. i ended up buying another mk4. i couldnt stay away. :banghead:


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

yostuhfoo said:


> yeah, who are you?
> 
> if your talking about the silver mk4, mike still owns that. i ended up buying another mk4. i couldnt stay away. :banghead:


This Lurker that knows Dehate and is a fan of your work. You better buy your camera **** back too sir. :beer: 

Welcome back your silver mk4 was dope as ****. I'm sure you'll do up something just as clean.


----------



## yostuhfoo (Apr 30, 2004)

oh haha word. thanks man. although my photo days are over unfortunately 

and i'm just keeping this car plain and simple... air and rs's, go figure 

it'll be at sowo if your going


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

yostuhfoo said:


> oh haha word. thanks man. although my photo days are over unfortunately
> 
> and i'm just keeping this car plain and simple... air and rs's, go figure
> 
> it'll be at sowo if your going


I'm in california soooo thats out for me lol. Wellll maybeee look around don't go rs's so soon but ill be keeping a eye out.


----------



## yostuhfoo (Apr 30, 2004)

oh haha, thats quite a trip.

the cars already done...its been on air/rs's for 5 months already lol. im just getting around it dialing it in now hah


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

I :heart: this car. 

Good luck lowering it. I remember the sound of your old Mk4's subframe hitting the ground.


----------



## yostuhfoo (Apr 30, 2004)

thanks, i really hope you end up going to sowo. :heart:


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

sounds like its laying the back of the dogbone mount in the center and teetering to the driver's side


----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

joelzy said:


> sounds like its laying the back of the dogbone mount in the center and teetering to the driver's side


which is what mine does too... :facepalm:


----------



## yostuhfoo (Apr 30, 2004)

yup... i laid it out in my garage and scraped up the middle of the floor... definitely laying on that spot near the dogbone then.

has anyone ever tried to cut that section of the subframe so that it goes lower and hopefully evens out?


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

yostuhfoo said:


> thanks, i really hope you end up going to sowo. :heart:


Negtory


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

yostuhfoo said:


> yup... i laid it out in my garage and scraped up the middle of the floor... definitely laying on that spot near the dogbone then.
> 
> has anyone ever tried to cut that section of the subframe so that it goes lower and hopefully evens out?


maybe... i nailed mine a few good times and its out of the way now.


----------



## yostuhfoo (Apr 30, 2004)

nailed with a hammer or just driving and hitting it? lol


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

driving


----------



## psycopathicryda (May 29, 2007)

just cut more.....
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4367899-just-like-erry-buddy-else/page4

follow on to page 6


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

Randy, just beat or cut that piece out of the way, it doesn't really effect anything. I'm suprised it's even still there after Chris owned the car :laugh:

Mine is completely gone/ peeled back from road reflectors.


----------



## yostuhfoo (Apr 30, 2004)

worrrd, will do. thanks. see you at sowo right?


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

I will be, but car won't. Got the new wheels but car needs too much work, shooting for H2o this year.


----------



## yostuhfoo (Apr 30, 2004)

true, well see ya there then.

worked on the car some tonight... its definitely laying on the subframe in the back... i tried beating it and grinding some but it didnt really do much, looks like i need to cut a section out.... blah. its laying on the subframe near the dogbone on the passenger side, i guess causing the car to lean and now it lays out on the driver side control arm. so annoying!


----------



## justrave (Feb 12, 2011)

lolllllllll @ chris not being able to grind off that metal **** by the dogbone.


----------



## yostuhfoo (Apr 30, 2004)

directly underneath the dogbone mount, the subframe is shaved all the way off. chris did that beautifully. its to the left of the bogdone mount (if your looking at it from the front of the car) aka passenger side, that is hitting the ground. its like i need to cut another inch off the subframe.


----------



## On The Grind (Apr 22, 2009)

mines the complete opposite. my passenger side is lower than the driver side. and is 1/4 inch subframe to ground.. and driverside is like 3/8s


----------



## yostuhfoo (Apr 30, 2004)

its so annoying!! i notched the subframe just now where i THOUGHT it was hitting.... and the car still sits uneven... now it looks like its just sitting directly under the dog bone but all of that is shaved off already. ugh. idk what else to do.


----------



## vdubbbgti (Sep 13, 2008)

maybe try a 40 tire


----------

